# Lighter side of opera



## rgz (Mar 6, 2010)

Who says opera (and opera fans) are stuffy? Few clips that I found funny ... the first three intentionally so, the last one perhaps unintentionally hilarious


----------



## mamascarlatti (Sep 23, 2009)

Love the one of the two people driving and singing but I REALLY REALLY hope I'm never on the same stretch of road as them.


----------



## OperaSaz (Feb 12, 2010)

Yeah the none of those two singing from Le Nozze di Figaro in the car is hilarious! She actually hasn't got too bad a voice but he really would not be someone I'd want to be stuck in a car with!

Saz


----------



## mamascarlatti (Sep 23, 2009)

OK I think I've found something:

Lego Carmen

Lego Tosca

Somebody has way too much time on his hands, not to mention a rather bizarre sense of humour.


----------



## Aramis (Mar 1, 2009)

All I have to say about this... thing.


----------



## sospiro (Apr 3, 2010)

I love the Lego Operas. I see someone has commented 'Please do LEGO Ring, Please do LEGO Ring' Is that you mamascarlatti? 

This has been around for ages but it's still fun Opera in the Market

No video but when I was in Barcelona I found live opera on a Metro station.


----------



## Herkku (Apr 18, 2010)

I didn't much care about the videos suggested by rgz. On the other side, I absolutely loved the LEGO ones! The subtitling is delicious in it's "artistic freedom"!


----------



## mamascarlatti (Sep 23, 2009)

Herkku said:


> I absolutely loved the LEGO ones! The subtitling is delicious in it's "artistic freedom"!


Yes I love the beginning of the Carmen Act 2:

_"The music here is rather strange
The patrons all smell like monkey feet
And nobody here has a normal name
That's why this is a gypsy bar"_

and the end of Tosca when she keeps warning him "no improv, now".



sospiro said:


> This has been around for ages but it's still fun Opera in the Market


This made my day - all those happy faces, and even tears. Just shows you that people who might think they hate opera can get caught up in it.

They did better than poor old Joshua Bell in the DC subway



sospiro said:


> I love the Lego Operas. I see someone has commented 'Please do LEGO Ring, Please do LEGO Ring' Is that you mamascarlatti?


No, it's not. You'd know because I have the same username.


----------



## mamascarlatti (Sep 23, 2009)

Is everyone familiar with Anna Russell? I think she is so funny, and her pastiches, eg of Gilbert and Sullivan, are fiendishly clever.

How to become a singer

Canto dolciamente pippo

Schreechenrauf The Germglish just cracks me up.

Schlumph and Je n'ai pas la plume de ma tante

Gilbert and Sullivan

Analysis of the Ring

There's more but you can find it yourselves.


----------



## Gneiss (Feb 3, 2009)

This clip always amuses me


----------



## Il Seraglio (Sep 14, 2009)

I really didn't know how to respond to this, but I'll post it anyway.


----------

